
The Golden Age of Podcasts Is Coming to an End - allenleein
https://medium.com/@juicelake/the-golden-age-of-podcasts-is-coming-to-an-end-7503fb22f533
======
OBLIQUE_PILLAR
I listen to several podcasts.

I learned from this article that Spotify bought Gimlet Media for 200 million.

That's about it.

